# S3 is now 225HP



## EURO PZWO (Jul 31, 2000)

Audi is upping the horsepower in the S3 15HP from 210 to 225... Not that it matters to those of us in the USA...


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: S3 is now 225HP (EURO PZWO)*

i have noticed that for the a3/3 in europe there about 5 different engines(including diesel), am i ok??







in mexico there are only 2 for the a3's and one for the s3.


----------



## VHuttu (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: S3 is now 225HP (robertohead)*

1.6 75kW
1.8 92kW
1.8T 110kW
1.8T 132kW
1.8T 165kW (S3)
1.9TDI 74kW
1.9TDI 96kW
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

